# Moving to US from UK with children



## hrw81 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi
Well this is a general request for information from anyone who has made the move from the UK to the US with young children. I have a 9 year old and a 3 year old from a previous relationship and am currently pregnant by my American partner. As it's so hard for him to come here because I dont earn the minimum financial requirement we are obviously looking at me and the children moving there. However I am of course extrememly wary as to how easy the kids would find such a big change emotionally, the education systems being so different, leaving family and friends etc. The 3 year old I don't see being a problem as he's young enough to adjust easily but my 9 year old is a concern. I just wondered if there's anyone who has been in a similar situation who would share with me how their experience was and any tips on making it as easy on the kids as possible. Thanks for reading


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The kids wll adapt quicker than you will
your hardest part may be getting permission from the other parent to 
remove them from the UK


----------



## hrw81 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, I was thinking they probably would. They haven't had contact with their fathers in years (not my choice) and I can't even contact them to get permission if I wanted to. Is this something I need in writing do you know?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

hrw81 said:


> Thanks for the reply, I was thinking they probably would. They haven't had contact with their fathers in years (not my choice) and I can't even contact them to get permission if I wanted to. Is this something I need in writing do you know?


Are you legally holding sole custody for both?


----------



## hrw81 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yes, I believe so. They live with me, I provide for them alone. My oldest's father does not have parental responisbility for her but my youngest's father does due to the law change in 2002. However he hasn't had any contact at all in 3 years (of his 4 year life). I assume because there is no court order in place for access that I do have sole custody?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

hrw81 said:


> Thanks for the reply, I was thinking they probably would. They haven't had contact with their fathers in years (not my choice) and I can't even contact them to get permission if I wanted to. Is this something I need in writing do you know?


get a court to agree to their removal


----------



## hrw81 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks, I'll look into that. Hope it won't be a problem!


----------

